# Router bits for templates



## asrubin (Jan 1, 2008)

I am making some templates out of plywood (all sizes) and would like to know what bit should I use for cutting? I have tried the 1/4 flush bit but it seems to tear the plywood. Any help would be great.. Still have about 50lbs of sawdust...anyone need any, free shipping.
Thanks
Alan


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Either a spiral or shear-cut flush trim would help reduce tear-out. You can also "score" with a box knife before you make any cuts. Why not use MDF? This would far better than plywood.

Just my $0.02 worth


----------

